# The Little Family Out Back



## 10th87reg (Aug 2, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IM5jJJIr8Fs

We were lucky enough to see that they all made it safely out of the nest a few days later


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

If I was the mom or dad I would be afraid of making a cabob out of the baby


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

That was a neat video, and the song was great too! Thanks for sharing...and welcome to Pigeon Talk!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That's a wonderful video! Thanks for sharing it with us. I'm glad the little ones made it safely out into the world!

Terry


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

What a wonderful way to start on Pigeon Talk... Good Job. I think we all love the Hummers. Thanks for sharing...... Happy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Welcome to Pigeon Talk!

Loved the video and I have always liked that song version! Well done and thanks!

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

*aww*

I really enjoyed that as we don't have 'Hummers' In Australia. I remember once seeing a funny video of a man who had painted his belly button to be the middle of a flower and he filled his belly button with honey and water and a 'Hummer' would come and feed from it when he was on his laze about chair outside - thought it was amazing! and come to think of it, a bit icky LOL

but your video was sweet - Gosh it has been hot there then! 
love and light
Susan in Tasmania Australia


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

10th87reg said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IM5jJJIr8Fs
> 
> We were lucky enough to see that they all made it safely out of the nest a few days later




Hi 10th87reg, 



Wow...I really enjoyed that.

Thanks for posting it.


Glad to hear the little ones made out alright...it was getting pretty crowded there in that Nest..!


Phil
l v


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That was lovely, thank you for sharing.


----------



## 10th87reg (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome. I just got started with four white homers a few weeks ago. My plans will be to offer them for release at Veterans’ funerals.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Thank you for the video.
That is absolutely amazing. They are such fast little birds I have not had the opportunity to see one so still let alone see a baby. Enjoyed the music too. 
I loved it all.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Welcome and thanks for the wonderful video...

I love hummingbirds and don't get to see them often enough especially in such detail.....and that background song is one of my all-time favorites!

Thanks again,
Linda


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Thank you for the beautiful video and song. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Beautiful birds! What was the nest made out of? Did you make it or did they, it's really well crafted.


----------



## 10th87reg (Aug 2, 2007)

Becca199212 said:


> Beautiful birds! What was the nest made out of? Did you make it or did they, it's really well crafted.


I don't know what they made it from it looks almost like silk with small pieces leaves. They built it around some nylon cord that is a little less than 1/4 inch in diameter.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

10th87reg said:


> I don't know what they made it from it looks almost like silk with small pieces leaves. They built it around some nylon cord that is a little less than 1/4 inch in diameter.


Among other materials hummers use spider's silk in their nests.  Great video thanks for sharing


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I enjoyed your video very much. I have never seen a nest, much less seen them feed their babies so that was a real treat for me.

Their nest is a work of art. I can't imagine the work those tiny birds put into building that nest. It looks like it was decoupaged.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

That was a really nice video. Thank you.

I'm pretty sure that they use spider web they collect for their nests.

Margaret


----------

